# jazz licks online



## gmonk (Mar 24, 2008)

Wonderful jazz licks for guitar can be found here

http://bopland.org/find-lick.html?t...is_ext=0&page=1&quest_id=10&items_per_page=10
http://bopland.org/find-lick.html?t...is_ext=0&page=1&quest_id=10&items_per_page=10


----------

